# Frustrating, I have no patience



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I am a very inpatient person. I am working with Stella, a 2 yr old doe who is an ugly mix of everything, but has a wonderful personality. She is doing great in her cart training, but she gets stubborn when I walk her from behind. She is fine sometimes, but she doesn't always want to just walk if we are walking away from the barn, and she tries to pull really hard when we walk back to the barn. She also stops anytime anything makes a noise or something moves. I carry a horse Dressage whip, but she doesn't respond to it. Any advice?
Ashlyn


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Goats usually like to go to the barn because that's where they get fed and feel secure. 

I have found that it helps to offer a little bit of grain or some other treat at different intervals throughout the walk--but only when you're headed away from the barn. If the goat starts to associate leaving the barn with getting treats--she'll probably be a bit more cooperative when you are going that way. 

A lot of goats are also natural followers--they would rather be behind you--and leading makes them insecure. Noises and things they see that they normally wouldn't be bothered by are suddenly new and scary when they're first in line. 

Most of it is just a matter of practice, and yes, patience...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they can tell when you are getting irritated or perterbed. Have small goals for each day. Once she meets those goals then call it quits for the day, the more you are pleased with her the more she will want to please you. IF you feel yourself loosing patience call it a day. Always try to end on a good note and dont let her get her way in the negative sense. Put her back in her pen only after she has done what you want her to do. Don't "reward" bad behavior, even if it is natural behavior.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with stacey....real good advice.... :wink: 
I would maybe work her for short periods ....so she is not bored with it ...stop when she is working well for you.....reward her ..... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I cannot be certain, since I have yet to even build my cart yet... But I have heard that training a goat is the same as training a horse. When I was training my horses to ride, I would start out walking the whole way, then halfway, and ride them back until I gradually began riding more than I was walking. It works best if you can ride around a block, but you get the idea.


----------

